# low profile car



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

trying to find out some info on a car to bring to mexico. i have heard it is better to drive a clunker looking car so as not to draw unwanted attention. would this car cause the cops to stop us more or be a target to get stolen? thanks for all help and info.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I drive a 2011 Subaru all over Mexico without any problems, it does have 9" clearance so pot holes and topes do not effect the drive...I also installed after market tries with a thicker sidewall and tread...I guess a bright red coming down the road will easily be spotted by all...........


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I drive a 2011 Subaru all over Mexico without any problems, it does have 9" clearance so pot holes and topes do not effect the drive...I also installed after market tries with a thicker sidewall and tread...I guess a bright red coming down the road will easily be spotted by all...........


That was one of my concerns as well..... Bright RED!!!!! Don't want to be pulled over for no good reason other than we stand out, RED!!!


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

My '66 VW Baja with flat green paint should fly well under the radar...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you bring a car from NoB, you would be wise to choose one that was built in Mexico. Should you need parts, they will be available and much less expensive.
If you are moving down permanently, consider the advantages of buying your car in Mexico. There are a lot more choices of economy cars, especially, than in the USA.


----------



## Mexico Babe (Aug 1, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you bring a car from NoB, you would be wise to choose one that was built in Mexico. Should you need parts, they will be available and much less expensive.
> If you are moving down permanently, consider the advantages of buying your car in Mexico. There are a lot more choices of economy cars, especially, than in the USA.


I know, but we bought this car brand new last year before we ever thought about moving to Mexico. My husband doesnt like the idea of selling it. I have thought about buying a panel work type van so we could bring more things with us to Mexico, but I don't know if it would be to wide to drive o. The narrow streets there. Like a ford e 150 van. Any ideas on that? Thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I've never seen streets so narrow you can't drive a normal sized car ..... unless somone is parking where they shouldn't .... which is not uncommon in Mexico


----------



## canyankerocha (Sep 14, 2011)

We groan every time (daily) the car bottoms out on a tope or scrapes up into a parking garage - we've also been through a number of tires due to potholes and construction debris in the road. Lots of construction in Veracruz. Sturdy tires and clearance would be my concern. I think the bad guys are interested in SUVs with tinted windows. Streets are tight in historic pueblos but not in cities.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Cars to Mexico*

MexBabe:
Look through the other threads here, there are many discussions on the pros and cons of bringing a NoB car to Mexico. I've reviewed a lot of them, and altho I do not have a "non-flash" car here in the States, my wife wanted to bring her Volvo Cross Country, it has a nice high ground clearance.

BUT...

There are hardly any Volvo car dealers where we are going (plenty of truck and heavy equipment dealers, but not many cars)
and "nationalizing" a car can be expensive, 
and the car is large, 
and we think it too much "flash".
:car:
After all the reading, we will leave our beloved Volvo and my MB behind - sell them - then move and buy a car there. 
Just our thought. Part of starting a new life book, also.


----------



## hando4949 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mexico Babe said:


> trying to find out some info on a car to bring to Mexico. i have heard it is better to drive a clunker looking car so as not to draw unwanted attention. would this car cause the cops to stop us more or be a target to get stolen? thanks for all help and info.


I brought my Porsche 944 down here 2 years ago, very stylish car, and have never had a problem. It gets look's everytime I take it out, which does not bother me at all. I have been stopped by the police 14 times, over a 1 year period, got "fined"2 times, and I was in the wrong, so no complaint from me, the other times, the police just wanted to look at it, and talk about it, one Federally wanting to buy it.
Could it be the target of theft, YES, but it could be a target in any country.
I will just keep have pleasure driving it, and you should as well, bring what you want.
Plus I do have an Australian sticker on the front and back, so it might help.
AusMex


----------



## pquick (Jun 23, 2011)

*car*



Mexico Babe said:


> trying to find out some info on a car to bring to mexico. i have heard it is better to drive a clunker looking car so as not to draw unwanted attention. would this car cause the cops to stop us more or be a target to get stolen? thanks for all help and info.


That car is fine...doesnt mean it wont get stolen. but what draws attention is anything with a bed and 4 doors where lots of people can get in and out very quickly.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*So, Which car?*

:car: I've been giving this a lot of thought and for us we've sort of landed on a seminuevo RAV4 or CR-V. 

One of the factors was the _topes_, and they have 7+" of ground clearance. Then there is economy, the engines are large enough for toll road driving, but economical in an urban center. Servicing a Honda or Toyota is easier than an exotic brand. Lastly, since we want to settle in Ajijic/Chapala, it is small enough outside for the little streets, yet big enough for me. 

Just my humble opinion, worth exactly what you've paid for it; nuttin'!


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I originally traveled to and from Mexico in a Toyota Highlander. Practical yes, but, while there I did not see one Highlander and very few Toyota's (at least in our area). I don't live in an area with many expats and so regardless of 'it's profile', the US plates drew more attention than I wanted. As RV ****** mentioned, it's so worth considering where you will be living and the availability of parts and mechanic who can work on your car should it need repair. I recently sold my car here in the US and plan to purchase a vehicle when I return next month. I'll be looking at either Ford, Volkswagen or Datsun as I saw them everywhere on the road; possibly a small truck with higher ground clearance as the rock paved roads can be insanely bumpy and take their toll on tires, suspension etc. Having owned and restored old VW's (68 Beetle and 69 Camper Bus) I'm even toying with the idea of getting another one! How much fun. Tons of available parts and knowledgeable mechanics too.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

I been driving big black 4x4 Explorers and Expeditions with dark windows all over Mexico for the last nine years. Aside from atrocious city gas mileage, the trucks have been live savers on dozens of washed out or impaired highways, hitting unannounced speed bumps, traversing sinuous unpaved mountain roads in the rains and hauling a years supply of goodies from the border or Mexico City. And I love the view across the minis in front or behind me while statistically almost noone steals them:
https://www.amis.com.mx/InformaWeb/IndexDocs.jsp?idRamo=3

I would not recommend them for full time inner city driving and parking anywhere.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Our '99 Nissan Pathfinder LE has been perfect for all these years, but we'll have to take it out of Mexico to sell, as we will soon be changing our INM status. We already have an Jalisco plated car, but will be heartbroken to say 'adios' to the Pathfinder.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

We have a older Nissan Xterra with lightly tinted windows and Jalisco dings and dents. Be prepared for others to open their doors into your vehicle without a care in the world. Also bumpers could come into contact with the sides and front of your vehicle in narrow parking spaces. Oh well life in mexico.

Although Nissan Xterras are sold in Mexico, the Nissan dealer in GDL refuses to service ours since it was not made for the Mexican Market. We have since found a shop they we take it and both the shop and we have purchased service manuals.


----------

